# What have been the pros and cons of using an iPad or other similar.



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

My brother in law is a handyman contractor. When we talk about projects late at night he shows me pics of his projects in his ipad. Wanted to know if its beneficial to type your estimates when meeting customers or if paper and pad are what you use. I my self do not have an I pad but, I think it may be beneficial if I have internet all the time. What do you guys think....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I use me Tablet as a sales tool showing the pictures of past projects, samples and the like. I also use it through out the day for e-mail, internet, research, calendar...etc. The cons is it running slow or not behaving the way it should. I have had that happen and it is an uncomfortable silence as we are all staring at a frozen or blank screen.

Generally I use a pad of paper (graph) for estimates. I used to use printed sheets, but they get lost. With a pad (actually a bond book), I can go back and look up projects from months even years ago. When I get back to the office, I transcribe all the diagrams and notes to those printed sheets, scan them and then store them in the customer file folder.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I bought my wife one.

It is almost mandatory for a guy now days making presentations.

Overview of you portfolio & typical project documents.

Document project progress.

If I recall RobertCDF uses one as do others.

If I were still in business I would have one....:thumbsup:


----------



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I use me Tablet as a sales tool showing the pictures of past projects, samples and the like. I also use it through out the day for e-mail, internet, research, calendar...etc. The cons is it running slow or not behaving the way it should. I have had that happen and it is an uncomfortable silence as we are all staring at a frozen or blank screen.
> 
> Generally I use a pad of paper (graph) for estimates. I used to use printed sheets, but they get lost. With a pad (actually a bond book), I can go back and look up projects from months even years ago. When I get back to the office, I transcribe all the diagrams and notes to those printed sheets, scan them and then store them in the customer file folder.


As of now I relay on my "smart phone" to get any emails while on site. Does the "smart phone" work better than the IPad? If so what are the differences.


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

A ipad is a great presentation piece. The Internet is a tool. The only con I see about that ;it can be like a over size cell phone. You have to have with you all the time.


----------



## Masonry G (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the reasons I ask its because back in the day if a customer was ready to sign a contract at initial meeting I use to carry a laptop and would have to go to a place where wifi was provided or a library to quickly print an estimate or proposal as oppose to driving back to the home office and print it. I have however use pre made templates for proposals for small projects and infill them by hand. Does any one have some sort of Ipad/printer on their truck, van,car?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.deckmagazine.com/computers/deck-ledger--adding-a-tablet-computer-to-your-toolbox.aspx 

I use an Android tablet on a regular basis, not for typing up proposals because I don't design on the tablet, I can't really get into all of it... it gets complicated... 

However I use it ALL the time for presentations, showing pictures of previous projects, taking notes, etc. I usually make the contract into a PDF and then have people sign the contract right on my tablet, then I email it to them, saves time and paper.


----------



## HomeProConsult (Sep 12, 2012)

Use of an iPad or similar technology is becoming more and more commonplace in home improvement. Most homeowners love this stuff. It does really differentiate you self in the sales process when you can use the iPad as part of it compared to those that don't.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Theres no pro or com--they are toys,,,have fun with them while your waiting for a HO to get home....you tube FB...****---whatever.!

If you really think HO,s are wowwed because u throw a tablet on the table and show some pics..i sadly disagree..

Go ahead and break out your portable printer...and notebook..give them a printed? Right there on the spot. 

Some techies may dig it...but peoples hire people.not gadgets...


Now i posted this from my tablet.had at least 3 freezes and non response,,,an you can see all the typos and punctuation issues.
Wel i corrected them....sorta


----------



## HomeProConsult (Sep 12, 2012)

jamestrd I agree it is far more difficult to type on a screen. However, more and more apps specific to tablets are being developed to make the process as simple as touching a check box. Making the job of the contractor easier.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I use my cell phone with a word app to create proposals on the fly. I use it the same as people describe using their tablets. I just am trying to avoid havng to carry around another chargeable. My truck outlets are maxed.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

when they first came out i didnt like them, they didnt do enough for what i would want. by the time the ipad 2 came out there were enough apps that made is pretty handy, so i got a ipad2. i use it to have clients sign stuff, for me to sign stuff for subs and suppliers, and when on trips i put movies on it for my kid to watch or games to play. 
just a couple weeks ago i used it to show a potential client some pics of past work, and i have some standard details i was able to pull up instantly. She loved the fact that i would show all that on the first meeting and even picked all the details right there. i believe it got me the job. and now that job will be in the pictures on the ipad.


----------



## EcoBuilder (May 2, 2011)

Ipads/Tablets work great to show the HO image ideas from like a houzz.com type of a thing so you can not only get some good direction but the HO sees that you are on top of things.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Pros: You get it, your clients get it.

Cons: You be dinosaur.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

As the sales approach for my software is web based and requires a demo, there has been no single element of my business (other than the product itself) that has been as successful as the iPad (although I use an android tablet just as effectively). Me and my team collaborate through it during the day, run demos, edit docs, etc. It really has revolutionized the way we run our sales. 
Cons; None. It's 2012, this stuff isn't going anywhere. Embrace it or you will be left in the dark.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jamestrd said:


> If you really think HO,s are wowwed because u throw a tablet on the table and show some pics..i sadly disagree..


And you are mistaken... Too bad I deleted the VM from someone I had met with she said "Thank you for stopping by today, I really liked being able to look at so many pictures on your tablet..." Hmmm... looks like my EXPERIENCE trumps your opinion.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

I can count how many contractors on one hand that I come across everyday, residential and commercial, who aren't using a tablet to pitch/present their companies and project photos, as well as options and catalogs stored on tablet. 

There is nothing "toy like" about it. We use it productively and effectively to prospect, solicit and close customers everyday. Our whole CRM, as well as sales strategy is run on iPads. 

Nothing presents better to a homeowner or perspective client than giving them a tablet w project photos, your web presence, etc. It shows you embrace technology and invest in other elements of your business. The iPad culture is becoming synonymous with high end, forward progressive, etc. It's silly to think these are a fad. It's archaic to meet a client for the first time with 17 magazines, 200 polaroids, 4 legal pads, and loose leaf paper.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> And you are mistaken... Too bad I deleted the VM from someone I had met with she said "Thank you for stopping by today, I really liked being able to look at so many pictures on your tablet..." Hmmm... looks like my EXPERIENCE trumps your opinion.


wow..I really wish I coulda heard that.....what are you 5?

did you get the job?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Masonry G said:


> As of now I relay on my "smart phone" to get any emails while on site. Does the "smart phone" work better than the IPad? If so what are the differences.





Subia29 said:


> A ipad is a great presentation piece. The Internet is a tool. The only con I see about that ;it can be like a over size cell phone. You have to have with you all the time.





jamestrd said:


> Theres no pro or com--they are toys,,,have fun with them while your waiting for a HO to get home....you tube FB...****---whatever.!
> 
> If you really think HO,s are wowwed because u throw a tablet on the table and show some pics..i sadly disagree..
> 
> ...


Keep thinking that way, it's a great way to thin the herd.

A tablet is like any other tool in your arsenal, if you don't know how to use it, it is no use to you. In the right hands with the right knowledge it can be a very profitable tool.

And yeah, showing people my work n the spot has sealed the deal. I didn't have to rely on them doing it when I left and it gave them visuals to imagine the possibilities of what their project could look like.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

It's silly to debate the pros and cons of a technology driven sales approach in 2012, soon to be 2013. Here's one that will shock the doubters. I deal with contractors who FaceTime or Skype with their clients during the day, using an ipad while client is at work or at other location, so they can visually identify issues that may otherwise hold up a job and waste valuable time. Also saves time for the contractor on more than one project. It's visual communication for the team. The question should be, how can we all suggest better ways to use technology in our industry ? Not, technology is dumb and iPads are toys.


----------

